
Never-Ending Niches - amaajemyfren
https://stratechery.com/2020/never-ending-niches/
======
Kednicma
I think that, while he is right that the upper-right corner of his chart is
tending towards infinity, it is only a tendency or trend and not the current
position. Maybe, eventually, we will actually hit the bottom and make most of
that content free forever for everybody, but right now we are still racing
towards the bottom.

At the end, he says that geography follows business models, but that's not
right at all; geography is the thing that doesn't change much, and business
models are the things that change a lot.

